# Ben Lomond Summit (Hike)



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

My wife and me decided to hike to the summit of Ben Lomond (North Ogden). It was rewarding. I have some pictures on my blog. I plan to write up a little story when I have some time. Anyway, if you want, check it out.

www.crossingopenground.blogspot.com


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice, thanks for posting.


----------

